# 3 WHEEL MOTION



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

heres my question too all u lowrider junkies that been in da hydro scene... i have an 1980 monte carlo with 2 pumps. 8" in the front and 10" in the back. i have no problem a rolling 3 wheel to the left but right is hard to do. it is possible to get my monte to sit on 3 wheel with just a flick of a switch(es)? and no, my car has not been reinforced... at all :0 any ideas?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

dont do standing 3 wheel with no reinforcements and your gonna need longer cylinders in the rear and a 3rd pump


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jun 11 2007, 01:16 PM~8082023
> *dont do standing 3 wheel with no reinforcements and your gonna need longer cylinders in the rear and a 3rd pump
> *


 :werd:


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

i need a 3rd pump? as 4 reinforcing what can i get by with? if i swap da rear cylinders 4 some 12 do i need to do any modifications?


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

does anybody have pics of there 78-80 montes or any g-body 4 all that dat matters dat show reinforcing done? or can anyone else give a hand or a piece of mente por fas :biggrin: by da way any shops or jente in nor cal dat do firme work???


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LITTLES_@Jun 11 2007, 12:25 PM~8082930
> *does anybody have pics of there 78-80 montes or any g-body 4 all that dat matters dat show reinforcing done? or can anyone else give a hand or a piece of mente por fas  :biggrin:  by da way any shops or jente in nor cal dat do firme work???
> *


Where are you located? If near Modesto, hit up the homies at Kingfish Customs. Yes, you will need taller cylinders and a way to do individual control on the rear cylinders for the easiest 3 wheel. Click this link to see why it is easier. At least a bridge in back and do some work on the front crossmember is bare minimum. If you want the car to last a while, I would also at least box in the center section of the frame. :biggrin: 



By the way, the car in the video is using 2 pumps with 4 dumps on the rear pump for individual rear control, 10 batteries in the trunk, and it currently does not have a rear bridge which I need to do soon with those 14 inch cylinders. The front end has some bracing and the middle section is boxed.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 11 2007, 01:01 PM~8083169
> *Where are you located? If near Modesto, hit up the homies at Kingfish Customs. Yes, you will need taller cylinders and a way to do individual control on the rear cylinders for the easiest 3 wheel. Click this link to see why it is easier. At least a bridge in back and do some work on the front crossmember is bare minimum. If you want the car to last a while, I would also at least box in the center section of the frame.  :biggrin:
> By the way, the car in the video is using 2 pumps with 4 dumps on the rear pump for individual rear control, 10 batteries in the trunk, and it currently does not have a rear bridge which I need to do soon with those 14 inch cylinders. The front end has some bracing and the middle section is boxed.
> *


Oh, and the rear trailing arms are stock. :biggrin:


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

i'm located in orland... i saw ur car at da car show in corning where u got robbed from the tittle from da homies grand prix. did u get the 4 dumps pre assembled? how big of cylinders do u have??? beautiful car thou!!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Fat chick + jack stand = three wheel


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

:uh: nah man da real way LoL


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

I had an 80 Monte Carlo with 4 pumps, 16's in the rear with no chain bridge and it would power 3 like hell!!!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LITTLES_@Jun 11 2007, 01:08 PM~8083216
> *i'm located in orland... i saw ur car at da car show in corning where u got robbed from the tittle from da homies grand prix. did u get the 4 dumps pre assembled? how big of cylinders do u have??? beautiful car thou!!!
> *


The car is actually my wife's car. She just didn't feel like playing with it that day. I don't do the hydraulic shows for trophies. They are just a way to relieve some tension from the previous weeks work. Plus Joel is a cool dude. He did get pretty crazy with his car. In my opinion, though, he got a little too crazy. As for the dumps, I put them together myself. And since you saw what the car can do, you know the system works. The car has 14s in back. Yes, the car does look good, thanks. I am going to start stepping up the looks of the car too. I am going to redo the trunk and make it more show worthy. The interior is going to stay the way it is and I will probably start detailing under the hood. Anyway, let me know if you would like more info on the car or any other advice you would like from me. I build my own cars and do my own setups. If you need help with anything, we can probably work something out. :biggrin:


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

MY BAD 4 DA DELAYED RESPONSE... I HAD 2 GO IN TO WORK... ANYHOW, TO BE HONEST WITH U BRO MY GOAL IS TO GET MY RANFLA TO DO STANDING 3 WHEEL W/O TOO MUCH MODS. but i understand that there will be some that will NEED 2 be, which is understandable. if u can help me out w/ da whole dump set up so dat i dont have add a third pump that would be firme! i'ma bone out but i'll check back in in da morning, gracias...


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jun 11 2007, 06:05 PM~8085242
> *I had an 80 Monte Carlo with 4 pumps, 16's in the rear with no chain bridge and it would power 3 like hell!!!
> *


 no shit huh, do u have any pics??? were u able to get it to do 3 wheel parked? i would place pics but i'm GHETTO and dont have a scanner :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LITTLES_@Jun 12 2007, 03:52 AM~8088085
> *MY BAD 4 DA DELAYED RESPONSE... I HAD 2 GO IN TO WORK... ANYHOW, TO BE HONEST WITH U BRO MY GOAL IS TO GET MY RANFLA TO DO STANDING 3 WHEEL W/O TOO MUCH MODS. but i understand that there will be some that will NEED 2 be, which is understandable. if u can help me out w/ da whole dump set up so dat i dont have add a third pump that would be firme! i'ma bone out but i'll check back in in da morning, gracias...
> *


I can help with just getting your car to 3 wheel. You will need to get a few things though. Once you get everything, we can get together and do some work. I work in Chico so if there is anything that needs to be put together, you can bring the stuff to me and I will hook it up. What does the rest of your setup consist of? How many batteries and such. What is the placement of the batteries. Does the car have coil over?

Wait a minute, what color is the car? I was taking stuff up to Orland last month to the fair and saw this brownish monte sitting out in front of a house with a for sale sign on it. Is that your car?


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 12 2007, 10:16 AM~8089505
> *I can help with just getting your car to 3 wheel. You will need to get a few things though. Once you get everything, we can get together and do some work. I work in Chico so if there is anything that needs to be put together, you can bring the stuff to me and I will hook it up. What does the rest of your setup consist of? How many batteries and such. What is the placement of the batteries. Does the car have coil over?
> 
> Wait a minute, what color is the car? I was taking stuff up to Orland last month to the fair and saw this brownish monte sitting out in front of a house with a for sale sign on it. Is that your car?
> *


Nah ur talking about the one next to butte college, that use to be one of my boys but that shit has a bas problems :biggrin: my cars just about the same menos his is a 79 and mine is a 80. damn near the same color to... anyhow my set up consist of two black magic pumps 6 batteries. bats and pumps are in a straight line along the rear (three bats to the left/pumps/three bats to the right) i have 8's in da front and 10's inthe back. coil overs??? dont know what ur referring 2 so probably not :uh: what else???


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LITTLES_@Jun 12 2007, 11:40 AM~8090034
> *Nah ur talking about the one next to butte college, that use to be one of my boys but that shit has a bas problems :biggrin:  my cars just about the same menos his is a 79 and mine is a 80. damn near the same color to... anyhow my set up consist of two black magic pumps 6 batteries.  bats and pumps are in a straight line along the rear (three bats to the left/pumps/three bats to the right) i have 8's in da front and 10's inthe back. coil overs??? dont know what ur referring 2 so probably not  :uh:  what else???
> *


It sounds like you have all the right stuff exept for the cylinders and a way to do individual control to the rear wheels. The cylinders should be at least 12s but if you are not going to go extreme, then the longest I would get are 14s. The rear needs to work indipendantly so you will need the 3rd pump or 2 more dumps and a few adapters (fittings). So.........

PM sent


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jun 12 2007, 12:01 PM~8090166
> *It sounds like you have all the right stuff exept for the cylinders and a way to do individual control to the rear wheels. The cylinders should be at least 12s but if you are not going to go extreme, then the longest I would get are 14s. The rear needs to work indipendantly so you will need the 3rd pump or 2 more dumps and a few adapters (fittings). So.........
> 
> PM sent
> *


yeah i'll probabliy go wiyh 12's and two more dumps. i'ma shoot out to one of my boys houses to get him to up load sum pics and then i'll post them so u can get a better sense of things... or i can even take it to u one day since u work here in chico. anyhow i'll check back in a lil later, kewl gracias! :thumbsup:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

this is for 2 pumps setup n 3 standing








n this what u need some wiring to :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

heres mine, not te best or the highest, but 3 pumps, 6 up front and 10 in back no chains, and no reinforcements at all


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

LOWRIDERLOVIN65
doing big thangs i see... u say u got 6" in the front and 10" in the back... how many batteries (weight) do u have in the back??? ur ride is dope :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LITTLES_@Jun 29 2007, 05:11 PM~8205046
> *LOWRIDERLOVIN65
> doing big thangs i see... u say u got 6" in the front and 10" in the back... how many batteries (weight) do u have in the back??? ur ride is dope  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks.. yup

locked up









no added weight.. 6 batts..


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

well the front dumped in this pic. has a full stack of 2.5 tons in the front, half stack of 3 tons in the back


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Jun 29 2007, 06:27 PM~8205122
> *well the front dumped in this pic. has a full stack of 2.5 tons in the front, half stack of 3 tons in the back
> *


any kind of mods that u HAD to do??? job well done!!! now since u have 3 pumps and only 6 batteries, how much juice is the nose getting? full stack of 2 1/2 ton in the front... do u stay hopping it???


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

haha no im not gonna lie i cant 3 from a stand still i have to do a rolling 3 to get the front up first then i just stop and it sticks, i dont know i guess i got a good car, yeah i have all 6 batterys to the front gate, im pullin a solid 30, hella not even safe with no reinforments, but i plan on getting another car so if it break it breaks, i been hopping it hella months now and nothing has happend, i got a new stack of 3.5 ton coils for the front to put in buy i ripped my uppers so u need to get new ones before i can put those in!!... go luck with ur homie


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jun 11 2007, 06:05 PM~8085242
> *I had an 80 Monte Carlo with 4 pumps, 16's in the rear with no chain bridge and it would power 3 like hell!!!
> *


Stock trailing arms also!!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LITTLES_@Jun 11 2007, 01:25 PM~8082930
> *does anybody have pics of there 78-80 montes or any g-body 4 all that dat matters dat show reinforcing done? or can anyone else give a hand or a piece of mente por fas  :biggrin:  by da way any shops or jente in nor cal dat do firme work???
> *


NO SUCH THINGS AS GETTING AWAY WITH...JUST DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jul 5 2007, 09:59 AM~8239244
> *NO SUCH THINGS AS GETTING AWAY WITH...JUST DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME :biggrin:
> *


Such as what thou bro?


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

CANDYCADDY
any pics of the works??? or any 411 u can give me will help. gracias!


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: cdboy4u, bigboylarry, LITTLES



***


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: cdboy4u, KILLA G, bigboylarry



cool


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Jul 5 2007, 12:25 PM~8239487
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: cdboy4u, KILLA G, bigboylarry
> cool
> *


WTF? :loco:


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

IT WORKS JUST FUCKEN GOOD !
I TRIDE IT LAST NIGTH !!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Jul 5 2007, 12:24 PM~8239474
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: cdboy4u, bigboylarry, LITTLES
> ***
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 5 2007, 10:30 AM~8239522
> *WTF? :loco:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 11 2007, 01:36 PM~8083371
> *Fat chick + jack stand = three wheel
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Jun 29 2007, 12:27 AM~8199738
> *this is for 2 pumps setup n 3 standing
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

SOMETHING A BIT DIFRENT I DID 2 DAYS AGO, I JUST REDID IT BETTER AND DIFRENT !!


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

sorry for the delay... heres a pic of my monte:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

REINFORCE IT THE MONTE NEEDS IT THEY HAVE A LIGHT V6 FRAME I WOULD USE 12" CYL. IN THE REAR TRY THAT OR A CHAIN BRIDGE 3 WHEELIN ALL DAY LONG WITH THAT GOOD LUCK .....


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: RIGHT ON, GRACIAS! I'M NOT SURE WHAT A CHAIN BRIDGE IS BUT I'LL TRY TO FIND SOMEONE TO SHOW ME... DO U HAVE PICS OF A CHAIN BRIDGE???


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

make sure you reinforce your frame before attemping to 3 wheel!!!


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

MIGUEL62
ALL I PLAN TO DO IS DA BRIDGE/REAR TIRE WELL(TRUNK)/AND BY THE DOORS. AND REINFORCE MY A-ARMS FOR HOPPING... I DONT HOP IT LIKE CRAZY, BUT I DO EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE.


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

WILL DAT DO DA JOB U THINK??? SHIT I HOPE SO


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 12 2007, 04:45 PM~8295579
> *SOMETHING A BIT DIFRENT I DID 2 DAYS AGO, I JUST REDID IT BETTER AND DIFRENT !!
> 
> 
> ...


 hey DALOCSTAH this 4-dump set up is better than the other that you posted? can you go into detail,tryin to get an idea on how Im gonna do this cherokee.Its gonna be a 2 pumper pro hopper 6-8 batt,6or 8 in cylndrs on the front and 12-14 in the rear


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d.j.Lowlife_@Jul 13 2007, 02:37 AM~8299449
> *hey DALOCSTAH this 4-dump set up is better than the other that you posted? can you go into detail,tryin to get an idea on how Im gonna do this cherokee.Its gonna be a 2 pumper pro hopper 6-8 batt,6or 8 in cylndrs on the front and 12-14 in the rear
> *



THE 1st ONE I POSTED I DIDNT DO IT, SOME REALLY COOL MOFO IN HERE DID IT ! I DID THE 2nd ONE, IS A 3 DUMP SETUP, I JUST REDID IT YESTURDAY !!
HE GAVE AN IDEA BUT MADE IT MY OWN WAY, BUT HIS IDEA REALLY HELPED
A LOT !  

WITH A 3 DUMP SETUP IT WILL BE A LIL BIT DIFICULT TO DO A ROLLING 3 BECAUSE U ONLY HAVE 1 DUMP FOR THE REAR, U GET ME ?  
THATS WY I REDID IT TO A 4 DUMP SET UP, ALSO THE FRONT PUMP LOOK WAY DIFRENT, THE WAY THE FRONT PUMP LOOKS IN THERE IT WAS A REAL SHIT JUST TO LIFT THE FRONT, ILL TRY TO POST A PIC TODAY OF THE NEW 4 DUMP SETUP !!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 13 2007, 10:13 AM~8300820
> *THE 1st ONE I POSTED I DIDNT DO IT, SOME REALLY COOL MOFO IN HERE DID IT ! I DID THE 2nd ONE, IS A 3 DUMP SETUP, I JUST REDID IT YESTURDAY !!
> HE GAVE AN IDEA BUT MADE IT MY OWN WAY, BUT HIS IDEA REALLY HELPED
> A LOT !
> ...



HERE U GO !
THIS IS THE NEW 4 DUMP SETUP !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

three wheel nomad


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 13 2007, 01:03 PM~8302021
> *HERE U GO !
> THIS IS THE NEW 4 DUMP SETUP !
> 
> ...


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Jul 13 2007, 03:21 PM~8303594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WHAT ARE U RUNNING IN UR REGAL??? NICELY DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

TOOK THIS ONES TODAY !!!



















I RE-DID MY REAR PUMP LIKE 2 TIMES BUT NOW I CAN DO POWER 3 WITH ONLY 2 PUMPS 6 BATT. !!!   :biggrin: 

1st PUMP !! :biggrin: 









2nd PUMP !!


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

right now 16" stokes and 14 batts :0


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Jul 14 2007, 08:51 PM~8310131
> *right now 16" stokes and 14 batts :0
> *


DOPE :thumbsup: DO U HAVE IT REINFORCED? FKN REGAL SITS UP HELLA HIGH LOL DO U HAVE ANY OTHER PICS?


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 13 2007, 10:24 PM~8305521
> *TOOK THIS ONES TODAY  !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 2 PUMPS 6 BATTS... ANY EXTRA WEIGHT? I HAVE A CAMARADA WHO'S JUICING HIS 64 AS WE SPEAK (OR...WELL U KNOW WHAT I MEAN :uh: ) WE HAD A LIL PROBLEM WIT THE SWITCH WIRING BUT I'LL SEE IF HE'S WILLING TO POST PICS, THEN HE CAN HELP ME DO MINE SINCE MY SHIT AINT SHOWING :angry: NICE RANFLA BY DA WAY DaLocstah... WHY LIE FKN CAR IS BAD!


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

AFTER LIKE A MONTH OF TRYING 2 POST PICS, I GOT IT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LITTLES_@Jul 14 2007, 10:23 PM~8310269
> *2 PUMPS 6 BATTS... ANY EXTRA WEIGHT? I HAVE A CAMARADA WHO'S JUICING HIS 64 AS WE SPEAK (OR...WELL U KNOW WHAT I MEAN  :uh: ) WE HAD A LIL PROBLEM WIT THE SWITCH WIRING BUT I'LL SEE IF HE'S WILLING TO POST PICS, THEN HE CAN HELP ME DO MINE SINCE MY SHIT AINT SHOWING :angry: NICE RANFLA BY DA WAY DaLocstah... WHY LIE FKN CAR IS BAD!
> *



NOP !!
NO EXTRA WEIGHT !!
JUST THE 2 PUMPS AND THE 6 BATT'S !!!

ILL TRY TO POST SOME NEW PICS TODAY THAT I TOOK ON THE WEEKEND, SOME 
REAL FUCKEN HI 3'S !!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LITTLES_@Jul 14 2007, 10:39 PM~8310347
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HEY HOMIE THANKS !!

UR RIDE LOOKS FUCKEN CLEAN TO, I ALWAYS WANTED TO GET ONE OF THOES 2 !!!


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 16 2007, 08:21 AM~8317604
> *NOP !!
> NO EXTRA WEIGHT !!
> JUST THE 2 PUMPS AND THE 6 BATT'S !!!
> ...


what sup DaLocstah the ranfla is looking good homie


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*chain bridge install good luck


http://www.layitlow.com/tech/suspension_chainbridge.shtml*


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Jul 16 2007, 09:59 AM~8318076
> *what sup DaLocstah the ranfla is looking good homie
> *



THANKS BIG DAWG !!!!


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 16 2007, 07:23 AM~8317609
> *HEY HOMIE THANKS !!
> 
> UR RIDE LOOKS FUCKEN CLEAN TO, I ALWAYS WANTED TO GET ONE OF THOES 2 !!!
> *


GRACIAS BRO... I GOT A 79 TO THAT I'MA BRING BACK TO LIFE ASWELL. SLOWLY BUT SURELY... YEAH IF U GET AROUND TO TAKING SUM MORE FLICKS, POST'EM BRO!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LITTLES_@Jul 16 2007, 12:30 PM~8319091
> *GRACIAS BRO... I GOT A 79 TO THAT I'MA BRING BACK TO LIFE ASWELL. SLOWLY BUT SURELY... YEAH IF U GET AROUND TO TAKING SUM MORE FLICKS, POST'EM BRO!
> *



SIMON IM JUST LOOKING AT THEM IN THE CAMARA RIGTH NOW I JUST NEED TO DOWNLOAD THEM FROM THE CAMARA, BUT IM HERE AT WORK IM GONNA C IF A CAN FIND AN USB CABLE TO DO IT, THERE SOME NICE PICS !!


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jul 16 2007, 09:15 AM~8318165
> *chain bridge install good luck
> http://www.layitlow.com/tech/suspension_chainbridge.shtml
> *


bulletproofdesigns 
GOOD LOOKING OUT DAWG, GRACIAS!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LITTLES_@Jul 16 2007, 12:30 PM~8319091
> *GRACIAS BRO... I GOT A 79 TO THAT I'MA BRING BACK TO LIFE ASWELL. SLOWLY BUT SURELY... YEAH IF U GET AROUND TO TAKING SUM MORE FLICKS, POST'EM BRO!
> *



HERE U GO HOMIE ~!!!  


























2 PUMPS 6BATT, NO WEIGHT NI NADA !!  :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 16 2007, 03:53 PM~8321141
> *HERE U GO HOMIE ~!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: SPEECHLESS BRO! I GOTTA BUILD ME A CAR LIKE DAT! :worship: WHATS DOES THE INTERIOR LOOK LIKE?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LITTLES_@Jul 17 2007, 10:33 AM~8326838
> *:wow:  SPEECHLESS BRO! I GOTTA BUILD ME A CAR LIKE DAT!  :worship:  WHATS DOES THE INTERIOR LOOK LIKE?
> *



MUCHAS GRACIAS HOMIE !!

THIS IS WHAT I HAVE RIGHT NOW WITH A COUPLE OF INTERIOR PICS !!


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice man!!!

Nice 80 Mc!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jul 17 2007, 12:52 PM~8327906
> *Nice man!!!
> 
> Nice 80 Mc!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 16 2007, 04:53 PM~8321141
> *HERE U GO HOMIE ~!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i'm talking about homie thats real nice 
u check my page n c some of my work homie n let me know what u think
www.myspace.com/mylowrider88


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Jul 17 2007, 02:23 PM~8328715
> *thats what i'm talking about homie thats real nice
> u check my page n c some of my work homie n let me know what u think
> www.myspace.com/mylowrider88
> *



U GOT IT HOMIE ILL DO THAT TONIGHT !!!!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

i never new you could 3 wheel like that with 2 pumps...that is crazy i dont think very many people know about pumbing it that way......!!!! NICE!!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jul 17 2007, 06:23 PM~8330682
> *i never new you could 3 wheel like that with 2 pumps...that is crazy i dont think very many people know about pumbing it that way......!!!!  NICE!!!!
> *



THANKS HOMIE !!!  

ILL POST PICS OF THE TRUNK PROBABLY TONIGHT, I NEED TO GO HOME AND FINISH REDOING THE FRONT PUMP !!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 16 2007, 11:53 PM~8321141
> *HERE U GO HOMIE ~!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

here goes a cutty i did,8 batts 3 pumps,18's in the rear,no chains


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...imageID=4574968


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HERE IS MY OLDEST SUPERVICING THAT I DO SHIT RIGHT !!! :biggrin:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 18 2007, 08:11 AM~8335473
> *here goes a cutty i did,8 batts 3 pumps,18's in the rear,no chains
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...imageID=4574968
> *


I don't see the pics you're talking about :dunno:


----------



## calilivin (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 16 2007, 05:53 PM~8321141
> *HERE U GO HOMIE ~!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie those are some high ass 3's


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 16 2007, 03:53 PM~8321141
> *HERE U GO HOMIE ~!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice 3's :0


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

HERE ARE A FEW MORE PICS OF MY MONTE


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jul 17 2007, 11:52 AM~8327906
> *Nice man!!!
> 
> Nice 80 Mc!!!
> *


GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## blk-on-blk-64 (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LITTLES_@Jul 14 2007, 09:39 PM~8310347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEA ASS MONTIE BRO!!! R YOU READY TO HIT DA STREETS?


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blk-on-blk-64_@Jul 18 2007, 09:46 PM~8341717
> *CLEA ASS MONTIE BRO!!!  R YOU READY TO HIT DA STREETS?
> *


WHERE THE PICS TO THE IMPALA BRO??? :dunno: POST THEM ON HERE! AND U "NEED" TO HURRY UP AND RE-WIRE UR MONTE BRO I'M FELLING LONELY OUT HERE :tears: LOL


----------



## blk-on-blk-64 (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LITTLES_@Jul 19 2007, 07:08 PM~8349000
> *WHERE THE PICS TO THE IMPALA BRO??? :dunno: POST THEM ON HERE! AND U "NEED" TO HURRY UP AND RE-WIRE UR MONTE BRO I'M FELLING LONELY OUT HERE  :tears:  LOL
> *


http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb263/ISAIAH3_2007/DSC00309-1.jpg
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb263/I...07/DSC00307.jpg
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb263/I.../DSC00310-1.jpg


----------



## blk-on-blk-64 (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LITTLES_@Jul 19 2007, 07:08 PM~8349000
> *WHERE THE PICS TO THE IMPALA BRO??? :dunno: POST THEM ON HERE! AND U "NEED" TO HURRY UP AND RE-WIRE UR MONTE BRO I'M FELLING LONELY OUT HERE  :tears:  LOL
> *


----------



## LITTLES (Jun 11, 2007)

:worship: MY FUTURE RIDE, RIGHT BRO??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylowrider88_@Jun 28 2007, 10:27 PM~8199738
> *this is for 2 pumps setup n 3 standing
> 
> 
> ...


looks like my rear pump


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

can some one send me some clearer looking pics of the 4 dump setup on the rear cause i want 64 to three like that


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 16 2007, 03:53 PM~8321141
> *HERE U GO HOMIE ~!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MANY SWITCHES DO YOU HAVE THAT ARE CONTROLLING THE BACK, 4 PROBABLY, CAUSE YOU DID NOT MENTION USING DIODES FOR THE DUMPS. YOU NEED TO OPEN ONE DUMP AT A TIME WITHOUT OPENING THE OTHER, CAUSE THE MOTOR WILL IGNITE WITH BOTH SIDES AND OPEN BOTH VALVES.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Everyone does it different but I like using the switches I have. (3 prong for a corner and 6 prong for the rear) This link shows my drawings again. They seem to be the easiest to understand. No diodes or 12 prong switches needed. :biggrin: 
Old topic about 6 dumps with 2 pumps


----------



## mylowrider88 (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 20 2007, 10:28 PM~8356892
> *looks like my rear pump
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

damn!!! there nothin like an impala standing 3. the x frame cars 3 wheel so damn easily!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jul 21 2007, 11:14 AM~8358813
> *HOW MANY SWITCHES DO YOU HAVE THAT ARE CONTROLLING THE BACK, 4 PROBABLY, CAUSE YOU DID NOT MENTION USING DIODES FOR THE DUMPS. YOU NEED TO OPEN ONE DUMP AT A TIME WITHOUT OPENING THE OTHER, CAUSE THE MOTOR WILL IGNITE WITH BOTH SIDES AND OPEN BOTH VALVES.
> *


3 SWITCHES, ONE FOR THE BACK AND 1 FOR EACH CONER ! 
I ALSO DO PANCAKE AND EACH CONNER UP FRONT !!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 20 2007, 09:28 PM~8356892
> *looks like my rear pump
> 
> 
> ...


I found out from Envious Touch Auto that I will need to use a dump that stays open to prevent the dumps from damage,he said they are like deltas just works the opposite way


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

deltas leak


----------



## d.j.Lowlife (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Jul 26 2007, 07:23 AM~8394837
> *deltas leak
> *


they cant hold the pressure?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Jul 26 2007, 08:23 AM~8394837
> *deltas leak
> *


i have never had a problem with the deltas !!
they been working just fine all this time !!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d.j.Lowlife_@Jul 26 2007, 02:07 PM~8397495
> *they cant hold the pressure?
> *



just ad another checkvalve, works just fine !!
to bad i dont have a video of mine with me going switch happy like no other on it !!

and after that no problem was found !!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

so i need to add 2 more dumps to the back anykind of dumps or what


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------

